# Egg Noodles



## KatyCooks (Oct 4, 2013)

The other day I was chatting with several of you about "egg noodles" and I said I would thoroughly check out the pasta aisle on my next visit to Sainsburys - which was earlier this afternoon.    And I _*think*_ I found them! 

These are the brand that Sainsburys stocks, and they are called Mafalda Corta:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Napolina-Whole-Wheat-Mafalda-Corta/dp/B0089X3ZCA

Is this close enough? 

Sainsburys only does a wholewheat version - which I am not fond of.   If they do a non-wholewheat version at some point I will definitely get some.  I can certainly see how the "frilly" edges are good for holding sauce.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 4, 2013)

"Suitable for vegetarians"
Does that mean no egg? 
They look like nice noodles. Kind of like mini lasagna noodles.
I'm not sure they would pass as egg noodles, but I'd eat them!


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 4, 2013)

pacanis said:


> "Suitable for vegetarians"
> Does that mean no egg?
> They look like nice noodles. Kind of like mini lasagna noodles.
> I'm not sure they would pass as egg noodles, but I'd eat them!


 
I didn't actually check to see if they had egg in them!  Doh!!  (I was just looking for something of a similar shape).  

Epic fail!   

(I blame Sainsburys)


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2013)

No egg in those noodles.  I'd eat them too.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 4, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> No egg in those noodles. I'd eat them too.


 
I wouldn't!    (Though not because of the lack of egg - just the wholewheat - it makes pasta pretty heavy and stodgy).


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2013)

That's OK.  According to the Amazon site, it's not available!


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 4, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> That's OK. According to the Amazon site, it's not available!


 
Yes, but it IS available at Sainsburys!  (I only used the Amazon link because it showed the product quite well).


----------



## taxlady (Oct 4, 2013)

I only buy wholewheat pasta made in Italy. Omnomnom. Some of the stuff I have tried in the past that wasn't made in Italy was pretty awful, and I eat whole grain pretty much everything.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 4, 2013)

Here's a typical egg noodles brand: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0025ULLKQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1380933339&sr=8-1&pi=SL75


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 4, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I only buy wholewheat pasta made in Italy. Omnomnom. Some of the stuff I have tried in the past that wasn't made in Italy was pretty awful, and I eat whole grain pretty much everything.


 
I like wholegrain bread, but wholegrain anything else I find quite unpalatable.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 4, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Here's a typical egg noodles brand: Light 'n Fluffy Wide Egg Noodles, 12-Ounce Packages (Pack of 12):Amazon:Grocery & Gourmet Food


 
You see, shapewise, that looks quite different to what we were talking about the other evening!   

It seems to me that "egg noodles" are not identical all over the US?


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 4, 2013)

Sainsburys does 100 versions of dried pasta - not one of which would qualify as "egg noodles".    

(Some are the same shape, but don't contain egg.  Some contain egg but are completely different shapes!) 

A true cultural divide?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> Sainsburys does 100 versions of dried pasta - not one of which would qualify as "egg noodles".
> 
> (Some are the same shape, but don't contain egg.  Some contain egg but are completely different shapes!)
> 
> A true cultural divide?



The only requirement for pasta to be egg noodles is that it contains egg.  The shape is secondary and and there are many choices.  So buy any shape egg noodle you like and enjoy.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 4, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> The only requirement for pasta to be egg noodles is that it contains egg. The shape is secondary and and there are many choices. So buy any shape egg noodle you like and enjoy.


 
Well I always used to take that view Andy.  It was only when I foolishly asked what "egg noodles" were that things got confusing!   

And we won't even mention Chinese Noodles...


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> ...And we won't even mention Chinese Noodles...



Delicious but no eggs.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure when you buy egg noodles over here, or see a picture of some, they are all short, wide and somewhat wavy. It might be technically correct to say any pasta that contains egg, but in my opinion it should look like what is perceived to be an egg noodle. That seems to be what pasta is all about anyway, the shape and texture and having a name for it.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 4, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Delicious but no eggs.


 
But over here, almost always with egg! 

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2013)

Manischewitz makes a great broad noodle. They're my favorite for many things. I recently used them in that short rib recipe that Andy M posted. MMMMMMMM!


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 4, 2013)

I think the only thing we can agree on is that pasta/noodles - with or without egg - is a huge variety of products!  

Here's an example:  Orzo.   Looks just like rice, but is actually pasta.  (No idea if it has egg or not!)   

Ultimately though, where would we be without them?


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 4, 2013)

Alix said:


> Manischewitz makes a great broad noodle. They're my favorite for many things. I recently used them in that short rib recipe that Andy M posted. MMMMMMMM!


 
I always used to serve rice when I made Stroganoff, but then I tried it with buttered Tagliatelle and fresh chopped parsley, which was divine. 

(I'm sure broad noodles are not Tagliatelle BTW - this was just to agree with you about how versatile pasta is).


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 5, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I'm pretty sure when you buy egg noodles over here, or see a picture of some, they are all short, wide and somewhat wavy. It might be technically correct to say any pasta that contains egg, but in my opinion it should look like what is perceived to be an egg noodle. That seems to be what pasta is all about anyway, the shape and texture and having a name for it.



+1. I agree.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 5, 2013)

Just to say, my town grocer was not out of egg noodles. They've got a WHOLE section devoted to them now. I found it today where they used to sell the bulk food.  Oodles of noodles


----------

